# Do you know where your baby was conceived?



## Logan's Mum

A nice random post for Friday :winkwink:

I've seen posts on here where mummies and mummies-to-be know exactly where and when exactly their baby was conceived, and I was wondering how on earth you know??

For those that know, are you really strict in monitoring your cycles and chart etc so know that way? Or is it that you only dtd once in that cycle? I havent a clue when and where for either of my boys, lets just say more than once :blush: :rofl: 

So, do you know?

:coffee:


----------



## Hunbun

I have absolutely no idea. 

Unless it was the only time I had dtd that month I would never know.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yes on the living room floor :rofl:


----------



## bekkie

I don't know exactly when - but I am 99% sure I know where... unless I ovulated early - we were at my inlaws cabin over xmas... otherwise... at home in bed LOL


----------



## Eleanor ace

I know because I was working away with DH visiting me at weekend, we only had the chance to DTD once that weekend. It was our 1st time NTNP :).


----------



## xxDreamxx

With my legs in stirrups in the fertility clinic on 1st Feb with Adele playing in the background 3 female nurses/embryologist and hubby in the waiting room haha. I was jacked up on Valium and life was goooood ;) haha


----------



## spunky84

If we go by estimated ovulation date, in our bed.

If we go by estimated date based on first ultrasound, 3 days earlier, wedding night, couch.


----------



## ZooMa

spunky84 said:


> If we go by estimated ovulation date, in our bed.
> 
> If we go by estimated date based on first ultrasound, 3 days earlier, wedding night, couch.

Ooh, congratulations! We were hoping for a baby by our first anniversary, but it didn't work out that way. It's ok, though. I'm glad you were so excited to start a family!



xxDreamxx said:


> With my legs in stirrups in the fertility clinic on 1st Feb with Adele playing in the background 3 female nurses/embryologist and hubby in the waiting room haha. I was jacked up on Valium and life was goooood ;) haha

Hahaha.


AFM: Not sure exactly when, but know it was in bed. We had been TTC for several months, and I knew that week was the week to do it! Hubby was able to rearrange travel for work in order to TTC - and it worked! His boss has 3 daughters, and as we're having a daughter, the boss is now really excited for us! (Well, for Hubby, I haven't met Boss. ;) )


----------



## Athena

Yes! In the fertility clinic at exactly 12.30 on a wednesday lunchtime lol!! My other two children, absolutely no idea!


----------



## mnonie

Hehe, I was living at my farm managers house when me and OH had a mishap on my birthday :).


----------



## Kiss08

We DTD a few times before we went to our parents houses for Christmas. It was during my fertile window and each time was in our bed. We didn't DTD for ten days after the last time at home since we were staying at our parents houses. A few days later, we got our BFP!


----------



## 9jawife

Yes, only because I remember thinking I was going to ovulate soon.. There was that moment of "oh shit, am I ready for this?"


----------



## misspriss

I know for sure it was in our bed. And I'm 99% positive I know which night too. We hadn't all weekend because the in-laws had been over all weekend helping with the kitchen remodel. Our anniversary was Monday and we didn't even get to DTD, but DH made it up to me the day after our anniversary. I don't think we DTD later that week. Based on my calculations it was the 14th of August, the day after our anniversary. According to my scan, it would be the 18th, which I am not sure but we might have DTD that day tooo....but I am going to say it was our anniversary BD'ing!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Wow, I'm impressed by the number of people who know! If it helps, I know it would have been in my flat, but not exactly where or when ..... :winkwink: It was our first cycle trying , if I had gotten to know my cycles more then maybe perhaps I would know? x


----------



## alicecooper

where? yes - in my bed

when? no, not an exact date


----------



## Sephie

Yes, I do know! It was in our bed on the night of our 1st wedding anniversary! I remember that night, I had cooked a lovely medium rare steak for my husband and I, and we shared a wonderful bottle of Pinot Noir which we had bought from our recent trip to Australia and just enjoyed savouring the wine (because I was trying to cut down on alcohol since TTCing). We had previously enjoyed a glass of red every night until we decided to cut down on our wine intake from August and we conceived on the night of Oct. 23rd! :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

We had tried for 4 years with no luck and were seeing a specialist. We had been monitored and were on a schedule for DTD which we were both struggling with...we had to invite a close friend over every night that week for dinner leading up to so that we could keep our paws off each other! :haha: (my husband had been in Afghanistan for 5 month prior and we weren't over the back from deployment honeymoon phase yet). I went in and was disappointed because one of my follicles had concaved and shrunk and she couldn't find the other ovary. I told her where to find it and she was astonished that I knew where it hid. (she wasn't my normal doc). To both of our surprise a nice 22mm follicle was on my left ovary ready to pop! I triggered that morning and we DTD the night of sept. 15th and morning of the 16th. I tested out the trigger and got my real BFP at 9DPO. :)


----------



## Jcliff

Yup. Our home, our bed... We BD only ONCE within two weeks. I honestly thought there was no way we could have gotten pregnant only doing it once, but hey thats all it takes!


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

I normally wouldn't have known, but certain times of the year Hubby works on the other side of the country, and it's a 26 days away, 5 days home schedule. So considering when I got pregnant he was only home for a small number of days and I had been sick during his time home, we only dtd once, so I can be very certain that is the date. Otherwise any other time of the year I would have had no clue!


----------



## Bmama

I love that so many women know!' We DTD every night during o-week (still in that honeymoon phase :haha: ) but since I know when I o'd, it was on an aero bed at my parents that popped when we were done! :blush: on thanksgiving weekend to boot


----------



## sunnylove

I know the exact day we conceived because I was charting. We were not TTC but I made sure to mark down all the days we (accidentally) had _un_protected sex around ovulation. We conceived on Christmas day in our bed! :)


----------



## Gertie beetle

Yep as I was charting. My partner and I were horribly sick in bed for 3 days straight when I was ovulating. So not romantic, it was the most difficult sex we've had to endure! But it did the trick


----------



## Cherry Bow

Yes because I was charting. It was in our bed but could of been a morning, lunchtime or evening conception as we decided that once every 2 days wasn't working heheh xx


----------



## zanDark

xxDreamxx said:


> With my legs in stirrups in the fertility clinic on 1st Feb with Adele playing in the background 3 female nurses/embryologist and hubby in the waiting room haha. I was jacked up on Valium and life was goooood ;) haha

this LOL

I was with 5-6 different people except for DH, doped up and in a very happy place :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Logan's Mum

zanDark said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> With my legs in stirrups in the fertility clinic on 1st Feb with Adele playing in the background 3 female nurses/embryologist and hubby in the waiting room haha. I was jacked up on Valium and life was goooood ;) haha
> 
> this LOL
> 
> I was with 5-6 different people except for DH, doped up and in a very happy place :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...


These comments are awesome :flower: (Congrats to all the BFPs btw!)

It would be pretty cool to know exactly when and where the babies have been conceived, might freak OH out though :haha:


----------



## missbabes

Definitely know. Was a result of a quickie on our bed before heading off to a new years eve party :haha:


----------



## rooster100

after a year ttc myself and dh went away for a weekend, did everything the books told us not to do i.e he went in the sauna/jacuzzi (not good for sperm apparently) we drank lots of booze and just enjoyed each other for the first time in months....sounds awful but sex had become a chore and all i could think whilst doing it was 'is this going to be the time that makes me pregnant' ...........anywho the one time we just chilled and enjoyed 'making love' it happened! only 4weeks to go now!! x


----------



## girlinyork

We conceived our rainbow on child loss awareness day. Up against the bedroom wall, lol. We'd gone out for drinks to acknowledge our angels and gotten quite passionate on the alcohol


----------



## MrsKTB

Yep! On out living room floor....after our sons first birthday party!!! (once all the guest had gone and DS was in bed)!


----------



## Chelle26

Lol at all these :) I think mine was a serious 50 shades baby left my book lying around got home and obviously oh had read a few pages if you get what I mean lol ;) I'm 95% sure this is when it happened !!!


----------



## cantwaitforu

Had loads of ewcm (first time I had seen it since having DS1), and it was the only day we bd in that week. DH even said - I bet you're knocked up now! LOL 

With DS1, we were trying like crazy, but I know we conceived on the weekend of a supermoon, and pretty sure it was when we were actually dtd because we wanted to, and not because it was timed for baby-making.


----------



## Pandora0814

Since my doc and I cannot seem to agree on dates, it could have have been 1 of two places...

My wedding night or in the hotub on my honeymoon. Either way it was only a week apart!


----------



## sma1588

yep i know when and knew when implantation happend too. it was the last night i we bd then i was at a girlfriends house for the next few days


----------



## Hannah11

I think i know down to a couple if days. I had been using ovulation sticks to try and work out where my cycles were as they were all over the place since d&c in June. November 4th was the first time it showed I was OVing. So got myself loking extra nice and pounced on DH as soon as he walked through the door!!! We DTD twice more the next day as well so could of been then. EDD matches with this as well!


----------



## Mummy Bean

in my bed on 10/01/13 and it was the most un romantic sex ever...which consisted of me laying with my legs in the air for 10min...

and with my first although he was a surprise looking at dates it was a quicky on the floor of a log cabin whilst our mates went to get beer.


----------



## Dtswife

Nov 27th, 2012, doggy style, 1 dpo!


----------



## LockandKey

where? yes, in our marital bed

When? no, because DH and I were DTD every single day, sometimes multiple times a day after AF had gone until a week before BFP, but I'm pretty sure it involved me elevating my hips high into the air with a pillow under my ass just for good measure :haha:


----------



## disneydarling

We only had sex once in the week that we conceived, so yes I can say the exact place, in the shower haha!


----------



## Loui1001

In a hotel on a weekend away........such a cliche!


----------



## Pearls18

This time was pretty obvious as the condom split lol.


----------



## Smudge101

Yep - in our bed.

Also know when, because we only Dtd once that week, it was after I'd been to a concert, got home really late and couldn't sleep. O/h suggested we have sex as it might help me nod off. 

Guess it helped in 2 ways, i got a good nights sleep and 10 days later i got my BFP


----------



## chezababy

Yep. In the shower standing up after a swim in the sea. I remember everything we did that night. It was our first time NTNP and a couple of days after I think I ovulated but the only time it could have happened. I like to think it happened then because our little lady really wanted to be here.


----------



## Lara310809

We've known every time; the first time we got pregnant only having DTD once that cycle - 9th August 2009. I don't recall the situation though. 

The second time I took one random OPK and it was positive so we aimed DTD then, and got pregnant - 22nd April 2011. She was conceived te morning after an argument. I thought we had missed our chance when I saw EWCM, took an OPK and we DTD right after.

The third time I was charting, temping and using OPKs, and we only DTD once that cycle that COULD have resulted in pregnancy - 23rd March 2013. Baby was conceived the day _after_ I was supposed to ovulate, because my youngest was up all night refusing to settle

In our bed at home each time, though each time in different beds - the first time in a £300 bed, the second in a cheap £60 bed and the third in a sofabed :lol:


----------



## Louppey

My hubby was working away, so it happened at some point when I went up to see him for a night in his hotel bed :blush: We had a lot of sex, so I wouldn't be able to actually pin point when :rofl:


----------



## Tower6

Yes! 
We had tried for 5 cycles doing the daily deed and sometimes even 2/3 times a day lol nothing happened so finally in feb I said ok this month I'm giving up and I'm not temping or charting or anything cuz I'm so frustrated. Mainly cuz I have 3 kids already that I didn't even have to "try" for, so I was gettin frustrated. Anyway we had to have an early vday and we hadn't had sex since AF ended because we were just "off" so I planned our early vday night on feb 8th, we went to red lobster, then stopped at the pleasure store ;) fun fun! So we got home and I had surprised him with the whole house decorated- it was a GREAT night! I had no idea I was pregnant at all until I went to an excersize class because I felt so bloated and gross and just not normal, well after that class I thought I was going to cough up blood lol I was like "how am I so out of shape!?" well I went home and thought hey why not take an extra test I had at home just to see, and yep it was a bfp on feb 19th. My ultrasound dated the baby to being concieved on exactly feb 8th haha I was like yep I knew it!


----------



## mummytastic

I know with my daugther it a was *coughs* on a bathroom sink :blush: hahaha 
current bun in the oven was in bed 
https://lb3f.lilypie.com/fyJ3p1.png

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/4Gdmp1.png


----------



## mom2b2013

For me it was Thanksgiving day at my fiance's parents house (with them in the next room lol). I knew because it was the only time we did it during a 2 week period since he was staying with them for 10 days and I had to go back home the next day. It also happens to coincide perfectly with my last period and due date. :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

In bed! Very boring I know but it's kind of a special bed for us!

It was the same bed we first said I love you and the bed he proposed to me with the ring hidden under the pillow!

We made our baby in our special bed and I wouldn't have wanted it any other way!


----------



## CutenessANR

Over the side of the bed between rounds on Call of Duty Black Ops lol We had been ttc for a while and decided to stop trying, but because we were in the habit of not protecting, that one passionate quickie was unprotected. I remember thinking immediately afterwards..."I am fertile right now, but it didn't happen when we were trying, so it won't happen now"....yeah...right lol


----------



## luna_19

This is a cute thread :)

I know for sure we conceived in our bed. We bded a lot that month but I like to think our little beans came from the "batch" where we O'ed at the exact same time :blush:


----------



## A132429

1st LO in Belfast and 2nd either in our bed at home or on the sofa!


----------



## hshucksmith

We were DTD (passionately and romantically) since date of last AF until a few days before my fertile period. Then I got a reaaaally bad cold and we DTD a few days later in all of 2 minutes and I sneezed in OH's face :haha: Going by ultrasound dates we conceived that night! I thought there was no chance we'd conceive that cycle but we did!


----------



## Emma93

Yes.. But I don't want to say :blush::haha:​


----------



## Leesy

Yep, in a caravan park! I know as we dtd and then didn't do it again for 2 weeks and based on our dating scan I worked it out.


----------



## Sorsha

I know exactly where because we only DTD in our bed that cycle (hey, it's the comfiest place! ;) ). I can narrow down when to one of two days, because we hadn't BDed for four days, and then did twice two days apart, and based on physical signs and when I got my positive HPT, I Oed right then or shortly after (so the earlier BDing would have been too far back).


----------



## Princess Lou

Mine as another fertility, high monitored cycle so yup. We were intimate on the Thursday and ovulation happened on the Saturday.


----------



## All Girls

DD1 was while on holidays. DD2 and this one were in my bed as i only dtd once each cycle.


----------



## Heramys

Yep! In a lab :winkwink:


----------



## Radiance

Have no clue with my first but do with my other 2!!! The lack of sex is how I know :haha: We had way too much sex before having our first- I'm still amazed and wonder how we could even have sex that much.


----------



## MrsEngland

My first daughter and this baby where at home in our bed.

My 2nd daughter was on the sofa on hubby's birthday with celeb juice on in the background :haha:


----------



## Missnurse

I am pretty sure ours is a 50 shades/bared to you baby! Those books made me super horny so I was quite literally jumping my OH every chance I got!
We had been trying for a year after coming off depo and I was stressing thinking it was never going to happen/something wrong with me, sex had become wondering if and when, then the one month I stopped thinking about we got our BFP! Where? Well I think it was the weekend my OH had been away to London for 3 days and we got very carried away when he got back erm on the bedroom floor I think! :-/


----------



## LittleJ13

My boyfriend travels a lot with work and we can spend quite long periods of time apart. He had been away for work in America for 2 weeks and then was suppose to fly straight to Spain to see his family (he is Spanish) for another 2 weeks but instead decided to surprise me and do a quick stop off in Leeds as I was stressed about my final uni exams. He turned up at my door on the Tuesday morning and left Thursday afternoon, we never left my bedroom! Somewhere in this time frame baby was conceived.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I know because it was an accident. Right after it happened, I said "Well, thanks for the baby you just gave me." Lo and behold... that one time actually sealed the deal.


----------



## sue_88

Yes! DTD twice that month, both in the spare bedroom!!


----------



## Sparkles237

Yep a night we were both drunk after getting back from a drag queen shows while on holiday in Tunisia lol


----------



## kaleirafinn

At MIL's old house as OH still lived there at the time.
We only DTD twice in the whole month and both times were there.


----------



## lilashwee

Disneyland paris we were on our honeymoon xx


----------



## Louise88

Very boring but at home in our bed lol I remember the exact time aswell as it was the only time oh accidentally came a little inside me (we usually use withdrawal method) in my head we'd be ok until a week later and my boobs got sore lol it's been a massive blessing in disguise though :cloud9: I love my lively little baby so much already :cloud9:


----------



## pcct

Yes - in a little petri dish in dundee :haha: ... This thread is a good one and funny lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Yep, during a vacation in AZ in DH's sister's bed...OOPS!

Didn't even know I was ovulating - thought I was having an annovulatory cycle since they were super sporadic since DD was only 6.5 months old and still exclusively breastfed! I knew about 10 days later that something was 'different' and put off testing for another couple days thinking it must be AF finally arriving. When it didn't arrive, I tested and holy moly it was positive! According to my dating ultrasound at 9 weeks, I tested positive at 12dpo!

With DD I knew at 12dpo also but only because I was charting my BBT due to the infertility treatment we were going through...! She was conceived in our room in our bed on a Monday morning before I flew out for a week long business trip!


----------



## JessesGirl29

I do! Just got my BFP two days ago and we were on vacation during my ovulation at a music festival in Tennesse called Bonnaroo. it was over 100 degrees everyday and you were camping in a farm field with 90,000 other people but I had EWCM a LOT on day so we waited till our friends were gone from our camp site, and had sex one time the whole four days (seriously, it was so hot and disgusting) and we kept joking that we were trying for a Bonnaroo Baby. well guess what? My baby was conceived at a music festival! Yeah!


----------



## geordie_gal

In our bed in our new home, we had only moved in in April and got pregnant in May.. Nice little housewarming gift ha x


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Yes...we went out of town for the weekend for OHs Xmas party they have every year. They always set us up in beautiful rooms and have great dinner parties. It was the night he proposed to me too...then shortly after he stated this was the night we are going to make baby Suri. And he was right...on the girl part and all lol...he also predicted her to be 7lbs, 3oz at birth...I really hope he's right about that too! 
My avatar picture was that particular night in fact :blush:


----------



## sojourn

I'm glad to know that the couch/living room floor are as popular in other people's repetoir!!

However, I know this one was definitely in bed and exactly when. We've been trying for 18 months and I was on Clomid and using OPKs to pinpoint ovulation. We had both been working and had strep and were miserable and tired and DID NOT want to be having sex. We made silly jokes and bets and then fell asleep. 

Very unromantic.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

We had been ttc for a year but were taking a break as I went home to help my parents for a few weeks and then had a graduation. One hit wonder at my PARENTS house when DH got there for the graduation. HAHA


----------



## minties

Yep! Sophie was 'made' on MIL's spare bed, at 10:30pm haha!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol great thread haha

My number3 was conceived on top of a very tall block of flats in London -we were staying with DH's elderly grandparents and the sofa bed we were sleeping on was so noisy haha -so we sneaked out onto the roof when everyone was asleep heehee

I remember freaking out afterwards as there were helicopters flying overhead. After that , we never DTD until we got home (way after O )

This baby I know too, we DTD only once before O (I was working lots of night shifts) , and I was sure we were out after the previous months BDing every possible fertile day and getting nowhere. Was at home in our bed, not as exciting as on top of a building in the open air but hey who cares lol 

xx
xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Lol yes me I had been away from my husband for a month seeing family and he came for a few days to visit and this one on the way was conceived on the shower floor of the guest bathroom at his parents :rofl: that was the only time we had sex where he didn't pull out because I thought oh we are in the shower it should be fine I was stood up straight away but that was stupid thinking lol because here I am 4 months pregnant


----------



## xx Emily xx

In a fertility clinic in Cambridge! Day egg fertilised I was at my grandad's funeral in Peterborough and hubby was working in norwich!

We weren't even together the day of conception!!

Em xxx


----------



## SophieBey

Sure do!! 22nd of June :))


----------



## Tammy77

Another fertility clinic momma here! I always get nostalgic when I drive by the RE office. :wohoo:


----------



## ajksand

Yep sure do, was on round 2 of clomid I was doing opk and luckly we got prego the first time i ovulated, June 12 in my mil spare bedroom. We are having to stay with dh parents while we do some remodeling to our house so we can move in it. She joked about us dtd in her house & giggled and said at least someone was in this house...lol


----------



## wellsk

Yes! In a laboratory in Hammersmith, London! :haha:
Ironically we intend to call our baby (if a little boy) Warwick, which is where we're from. I've already had jokes saying 'Naming your baby after where he was concieved eh!?' 

If only they knew! :rofl:


----------



## lam_76

Our baby was conceived in Athens between 2-5 May! My OH lives there and that was when I went to visit him for my birthday!


----------



## buzzy

DD in Switzerland
Baby #2 in Canada.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Haha yes. I know cos DH and I were using condoms ever since I gave birth to my baby boy in April 2012. So, in January 2013, DH and I decided it would be okay not to put a condom on. Things got out of hand and boom I got pregnant lol. I knew right then and there...actually, we both did, that I got pregnant.

With my other pregnancies I knew too cos a lil voice in my head said "you just got pregnant"...weird huh? lol.


----------



## SIEGAL

Yes. In stirrups at the dr,'s office. I tease my husband that its the nurse who knocked me up and not him! Haha


----------



## Kirstymum005

Yep... In bed. During the 2 days when I was ovulating.


----------



## Zuki

Handcuffed to my bed... :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

At home, in my bed...nothing too out of the ordinary


----------



## KsMommy

My DH is a fire fighter he was working during my ovulation period.... Needless to say I went up to the firestation and now we are having a baby:happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

April 20th, 11:30pm on the sofa :haha:

We where hardly dtd (at that time our daughter was 5 months old) and it was the only day that month we dtd. A few weeks later I noticed I was late and bam :bfp:

Needless to say, my daughter turns 1 at the end of October and this baby is going to be here end of December early January. Im having my tubes tied :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

KsMommy said:


> My DH is a fire fighter he was working during my ovulation period.... Needless to say I went up to the firestation and now we are having a baby:happydance:

You are a go-getter! I applaud your initiative. Welcome to bnb and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## EstelSeren

I know where simply because of my due date and the only way things could work! Plus we were away for Christmas and New Year when I was ovulating so could only really be 1, maybe 2, places as it couldn't have happened earlier than December 21st or later than December 25th, especially as I had implantation spotting on the 29th and 30th!

I have no idea exactly where and when my daughter was conceived though! It was probably in our bed at our old flat but we were more adventurous about where we dtd at that point so it could be a few different places! :blush::haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## auntiesarah25

Pretty sure it happened while we were camping. . . based on how far along the doc says I was at my fist ultrasound and how far along I was when I got the BFP. :blush:


----------



## PinkRuby

yes in a caravan on a pull out sofa bed because it was too hot to do it in the bedroom while we were on holiday - so romantic lol


----------



## PandaMao

This thread is great, lol!

My LO was conceived on a camping trip on a squeaky air mattress. It could only have been on one or two days because of when I started getting my post ovulatory symptoms and when he was there. I was there for two weeks, but because of work hubby was in and out a few times. We were camping with a group of friends so it was hard to keep quiet, especially with the squeaking of the mattress.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Wow, this is still going, thank you all for voting! :happydance: x


----------



## babybears25

In our hotel room...whilst on holiday in Ibiza!! Xx


----------



## mrs_park

Under the Christmas tree :rofl:


----------



## Klandagi

Oh yes... There's only two nights it could have been. The day before ov when he was feeling seriously frisky and I was shagged right on the living room floor (after we had a long chuckle because the cat and the dog were staring at us in horror)

OR the night AFTER ov when we had one Hell of a slow, tender love making session before bed.

Either way, here we are!!!


----------



## Perseids

My baby was conceived on the side of a mountain while the Perseid meteor shower was going on overhead. :haha:


----------



## m.knight

On the sofa


----------

